# Mobile phone earbuds



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2011)

At present i don't want  to buy a mp3 player as I don't want another load in my pocket. So I bought a samsung 3.5 mm headset adapter
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/413durKYxNL._SX342_.jpg

I didn't like the sound of the original headets. It sounds a bit flat though have good bass.
I have an old AIWA supraaural headphone. I used it with the adapter. I didn't like the sound much, its lacking good bass.

Can someone suggest a good pair of ear-buds that I can pair with this 3.5mm adapter getting a nice output ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2011)

what is your budget?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rs 800


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2011)

Sony MDR-EX50LP
SoundMagic PL-21 and Pl-30


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2011)

Soundmagic Pl 21, Mp -21 ( mic factor)
Or soundmagic pl30.
Or jvc marshmellow
the options vary according to your required sound signature.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanku  for your replies. Before I thaught Sonys' are good.

hi Guys... 1 small questionSoundmagic PL-21 Earphones + Fiio Amplifier Bundles â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

lok at the link... its so cheap... should i buy or they may be cheap chinese maal


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 9, 2011)

*M i cheated !! *

Monday I paid LYNX INDIA *lynx-india.com/ for a headphone and from Monday night the website is not opening 

*lynx-india.com/ <---- guys please check it


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> *M i cheated !! *
> 
> Monday I paid LYNX INDIA *lynx-india.com/ for a headphone and from Monday night the website is not opening
> 
> *lynx-india.com/ <---- guys please check it



did you try calling to their number? I suppose this is the number: 0172-5087643


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

The site is genuine. It is nothing more than an unfortunate downtime.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be much happy if it is so. Actually the site stopped loading the day I paid and till now it is not opening. And this is my very first deal with lynx-india.



> Stop using SMS lingo for the sake of humanity.


@ico... SMS lingo saves money, time and also give assurance that our sms will be delivered in proper condition, not with *some text missing* which appears in case of very long smses



desiibond said:


> did you try calling to their number? I suppose this is the number: 0172-5087643



No not, okay I will call them now.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 9, 2011)

Sms lingo is for sms only, not for forums.
Kindly try not to use such way of writing.

Don't worry, the site is genuine.
It must be having a downtime.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 11, 2011)

The genuine website is still down. Monday I got update that they were going to ship the product that day. I have selected DTDC air as shipping method. It was mentioned in their website that it may take about 3 days. But i have not received it till now. This is making me worry much much much   

I normally use DTDC to ship items from Guwahati to Mumbai and vice-versa. I use to receive the item the next day.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Bro have you got the product yet or no?
Even I was planning to get one online as well. 

Which one did you buy?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 20, 2011)

MP21, since it would serve 3 purpose for me, for mp3 player, for Iphone and for chatting also.

*BUT I DIDN'T received it yet*. I am totally frustrated. They tell me that my product is shipped... But THEY ARE NOT GIVING ME THE SHIPPING DETAILS !!
I asked them repeatedly but they just say not to worry and I will receive it. It has been 2 weeks now. I paid for DTDC air. An aeroplane doesnot take 2 weeks to fly from Chandigarh to Guwahati

I don't want their fame to be destroyed but I think you should take a look at the live conversation below

*i55.tinypic.com/2a848q0.png


----------



## noob (Jun 20, 2011)

call them and ask or tell them that you are going to consumer court as you have a relative working as a lawyer


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats weird. Did you try calling amarbir up? 
Plus if you are on facebook join the lynx group and post it there,
And most importantly post it on the lynx community forum. 

The first and last one are the best ways.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have tried all methods. 
In the community forum they do not reply. I have also came to know from community that there are people waiting for 6 months totally frustrated.
I have questioned in Facebook too. There I am always asked to wait and not to worry. I told them, even if it take time to ship, at least provide me the shipping details. But  

(so far, I have found ebay the best... The ebay paisapay, the ebay court, the community all are just fine to make u worry free.)


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 20, 2011)

^Thats sad. 
I got my product at my home in 2 days from lynx. I stay in Delhi.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Till now I have not got my headphones. They now started blaming one another. Sales says ask boss, Boss says ask sales :X


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 3, 2011)

*I RECEIVED MY PRODUCT TODAY*

The problem was with Tirupathi Couriers they used.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 3, 2011)

ohh well, better late than never


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 3, 2011)

One thing that Impressed me in MP21 is the MIC. MIC is so clear. Before I had to turn on MIC boost on my PC which results in strange noise and even then also sometimes I could not be heard by the other side on gtalk.
Now they can hear me even when I whisper. The mic is hanging and not close to my mouth. But its so clear and sensitive. I m impressed


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats great 
The sound quality is pretty decent for the price.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> *I RECEIVED MY PRODUCT TODAY*


Great to know that you finally received it. 


bubusam13 said:


> One thing that Impressed me in MP21 is the MIC. MIC is so clear. Before I had to turn on MIC boost on my PC which results in strange noise and even then also sometimes I could not be heard by the other side on gtalk.
> 
> Now they can hear me even when I whisper. The mic is hanging and not close to my mouth. But its so clear and sensitive. I m impressed


Looks like a great product to me.

Even I was contemplating buying this but since desiibond had said that we need to be a little careful as these are delicate. Now I have to look for some other pair for listening to music on my mobile while driving. I may anyways buy one for my home PC.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah these are but I don't think any problem may occur in them if you drive a bike or car unless you are cycling in which the chord may get pulled or else.
It serves a 3 in 1 purpose for me, for mp3 player, for mobile phone and for gtalk.


----------

